# Moving to Dubai in October



## General36 (Apr 2, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a short term apartment or hotel. I need fully furnished. 4000-7000 AED in Dubai. Close to main road as close to Dubai marina as possible.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried looking at Dubizzle? Here's a link to the site. You can filter the search fields on the left hand side of the page. A quick look through suggests that you will be able to only get a fully furnished studio at that price in Dubai Marina.

Dubizzle Dubai | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Dubai, UAE


----------



## General36 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Pamela, I have looked at Dubizzle and its a great site. I am also wondering about living in a reasonably priced hotel on a monthly basis as I am trying to secure employment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

General36 said:


> Thank you Pamela, I have looked at Dubizzle and its a great site. I am also wondering about living in a reasonably priced hotel on a monthly basis as I am trying to secure employment.


Rental prices are extremely high in Dubai especially in areas like Dubai Marina. If you're looking for something reasonable or on the lower scale, I would recommend places like Deira or Burdubai but please be aware that these are areas with very few westerners and mostly Asians (Subcontinental and the Far Easterners).

So, if your primary focus is to find a job and not spend too much, you could search in these areas.


----------



## General36 (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the work attire for men?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

General36 said:


> What is the work attire for men?


Hi,
Depends on what job you are doing - like in any country.
Office work - collar and tie is normal - some companies dont require the tie.
Remember - offices sre air conditioned - the challenge is to arrive at work looking smart and cool - especially during the summer months and if you are using public transport or if you cannot find a parking space near your office!
What line of work are you looking for?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Give us a clue as to what your qualifications are and what sort of job you are looking for ?

Plenty of folks come here and get some good ideas of how better to go about it and the occasional one finds their ideal job simply isn't here due to lack of qualifications, or finding out their job will be done for one tenth of the salary they would accept by someone from a third country e.g. an accountant or admin person.


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

I would recommend looking at hotels in Al barsha and Tecom, these are near Marina and slightly lower in price. Marina rents have gone up really high.


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

usually tie and shirt are basic and if you are in the banks, audit firms, consulting etc then the suit comes in.

a lot of organisations also have business casual - depends on the company entirely. If you are interviewing I would suggest you ask the company what attire they have, but do the shirt and tie at the very least.


----------



## danthewelder (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi pamela. You dont happen to know or any british welders currently working in uae do you


----------



## General36 (Apr 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Depends on what job you are doing - like in any country.
> Office work - collar and tie is normal - some companies dont require the tie.
> Remember - offices sre air conditioned - the challenge is to arrive at work looking smart and cool - especially during the summer months and if you are using public transport or if you cannot find a parking space near your office!
> ...


Thank you Steve. I'm interested in working in hospitality, marketing, and events and promotions employment. What is your area of expertise.


----------

